# Craft ideas for 6 year old



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

My son LOVES doing crafts. He loves to paint, cut, glue...well anything! Our county fair will be coming up in September and we were talking about it today and he wants to do projects for it. Well.....I am not crafty at ALL. The only things I can do it things I by at the craft store in a pre cut kit kind of thing. 

Any ideas are welcome ...also we have some shells (just ordinary ones not real big ) we found on the beach will in Florida this past spring and think it would be neat if we could incorporate using these for a project of some kind...again I have NO IDEAS. HELP ME PLEASE!!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Are you looking to enter a contest or to sell? 

You could try google "kids crafts" you'll get plenty. 

With the shells, how about drilling holes and put them on a cord (hemp) for necklaces?



.


----------



## Jyllie63 (Dec 30, 2004)

For the shells...what about bordering a picture frame? Put a beach picture in it?

I've got my niece's 7/9 plus my own 7 year old dd for the summer. They are getting so bored! I hope some ideas come flowing in  . I'm not crafty AT ALL!


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

I like both ideas for the shells!! Thank you.

Crafty Diva- Don't want to sell anything my son likes to make things and I remembered the local fair coming up...he can enter the things he makes and will get a ribbon for his efforts..1st,2nd,3rd or honorable mention. No matter what you do you will get a ribbon of some sorts. I thought it would be something fun for him to do.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

could also mosaic a soap dish or container with the shells.

as for what else you could get him started on....mosaics. It's a natural for kids. they love the bright colors of the tiles/glass and it's easy to glue them down with the adhesives. Or you can mosaic on cement rounds (from walmart or home depot like stores) and use as stepping stones. just need to use an outdoor grout and away you go.

Can use broken crockery for the tiles, too. altho those can have sharp edges, so be careful. 

glueing different types of pasta down to boards is popular with kids, too. elbow macaroni, shells, long spaghetti, fetticini, spirals....just give him an assortment, glue, and a base to glue on. You can even paint or dye the pasta so he has colors. Heck, he can make a clock that way...just drill a hole in the middle of a circle or square of wood for the battery clock to clip thru, and have him go to town with his mosaics.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

He can make containers out of cans. A large pork and bean can, decorated, with a tuna can, decorated, for the lid. That's how dd (then age 2 1/2) and I made her crayon can.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This is a cute site, maybe something here will interest him.

http://www.thetoymaker.com/2Toys.html


----------



## Karenrbw (Aug 17, 2004)

When dd was his age, she loved making the pot holders with the loom and the colorful loops. I drug out our old supplies to get her started. They have kits at China Mart and craft stores that are fairly inexpensive that will have the loom, hook, and loops. They also have refills of loops for just $3-$4. 
They catch on to the technique pretty fast and it doesn't take long before everyone in the family is getting a potholder for Christmas. It took a little longer for her to be able to finish the edges, but now she can turn one out in about an hour and a half.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Here's a past thread with a good idea for a child's craft. Making thier own paper and then turning that homemade paper into greeting cards (example--thank you notes for gifts recieved) with thier own art work on the cards.

Check it out.......................
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2344935#post2344935

They can even use the same homemade paper to make matching envelopes.........


http://www.make-stuff.com/projects/wallpaper_envelopes.html


.


----------



## Simpler Times (Nov 4, 2002)

How about making his own bead loom, beading a simple design then incorporating the shells with the bead work around a lampshade, basket, picture frame, whatever? With your help he would be able to handle a simple project with no problem. I just put up two articles today on how to make a traditional Native American bead loom and bead with it. Check them out:

http://www.associatedcontent.com/user/94624/anita_cheek_moon.html


----------



## cozyhollow-gal (Sep 11, 2002)

I taught my kids to make soft sculptures. 
Just take a piece of color or white paper. 
Than get some color paper and help them learn to cut out whatever he wants to make his sculpture picture about. Cut out a large piece for the ground, green or whatever it should be. 
After all other pieces are cut out, get him to paste them onto his background paper in their proper places. Kids are so creative and come up with cute ideas. 
My kids did this and put them in the Fair. Won ribbons..
I have some of them saved as kid treasures. 
Also can make soft sculptures of just animals, houses, people, with some overlap on bottom of each. and stand (paste bottoms) them up on a board, thick paper, etc. 
Just one idea we enjoyed.  ..Patsy


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Paper bag puppets, boo-boo bunnies (rolled washcloth kind), wooden spoon puppets, cardboard box castles, Potato prints, dough ornaments.


----------

